# Correction fluid/tippex on visa application



## snowball1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

Does anybody know if tippex/correction fluid is accepted on the spouse visa application for the UK. We have paid for the application, it is printed, biometrics appointed booked however we have now spotted an error on the form. 

I am not sure whether to cross it out neatly so that the UKBA can read what we have crossed out and then write the correction underneath (it is about 4 lines to be changed) or to use tippex and write over the top?

Any advice welcome as we don't want to risk it becoming invalid!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

When we applied, we had to give our documents in person, rather than send them by post and we had a problem with both of our names being wrong on the application form. This was not our fault, as we inserted our names correctly, but there was some technical issue within the Worldbridge service. I was so stressed about it and rang the 13 USD Worldbridge telephone service to ask what to do. They said to mention this when we submit our documents and our application.

When we arrived at Worldbride with our application and mentioned this, we were told to cross everything that was wrong on the visa application form, using red pen, and to write the correct details next to it. Visa is still being considered so I am not sure if this is going to be a problem, but I hope it helps. I would not use the correction fluid, just cross the details which are wrong, preferably in the presence of the Worldbridge people. Or, if you are sending the application by post, just cross it, write the correct details next to it and maybe explain the issue in a note/letter.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Do. Not. Use. White-out. On. The. Application!

Make a SINGLE, thin, neat line through whatever is incorrect and make a correction in the margin. Use the finest point pen you can find (usually Pilot X-Tra Fine, .05) to make the line and the correction, and in blue or red ink colour for contrast.

But don't sign the application in red


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Do. Not. Use. White-out. On. The. Application!
> 
> Make a SINGLE, thin, neat line through whatever is incorrect and make a correction in the margin. Use the finest point pen you can find (usually Pilot X-Tra Fine, .05) to make the line and the correction, and in blue or red ink colour for contrast.
> 
> But don't sign the application in red


*nods in agreement* Yes, the application needs to be signed in blue, forgot to mention that. It's only the corrections we were asked to make in red. But basically, we were given the same instructions AnAmericanInScotland just gave you... And we used a normal pen... so no need to worry if you can't find the correct brand of the pen, as long as it IS a normal pen, and not a marker pen or something 

In short, just do as AnAmericanInScotland said


----------



## snowball1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!

We're going to put a line through the mistake in red and then rewrite the sentence in blue and sign in blue. 

Thank you again!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

snowball1 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!
> 
> We're going to put a line through the mistake in red and then rewrite the sentence in blue and sign in blue.
> 
> Thank you again!


We were told to put a line through the mistake in red and then rewrite the sentence in red, and then sign the application in blue, but not sure if this matters that much. I don't think they'll reject the application just because of that... I think maybe the corrections are normally all done in red (well, at least in my school many years ago the corrections were done in red) but I would not dare take the responsibility for this advice being 100% accurate.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

When I made my three (yes, three. Trifocals are horrible, very hard to see things on screen!) corrections I did all blue. However, I did mine in the US, doing the application in another country may be different regarding colours of ink.

@Ashkevron, did you do that app in the UK, or another country?

@Snowball1, are you applying in the UK? If Ashkevron did his/her app in the UK, and you are doing yours in the UK as well, the first-person experience is going to be the better advice

Otherwise, red line, blue writing sounds good to me!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> When I made my three (yes, three. Trifocals are horrible, very hard to see things on screen!) corrections I did all blue. However, I did mine in the US, doing the application in another country may be different regarding colours of ink.
> 
> @Ashkevron, did you do that app in the UK, or another country?
> 
> ...


My application was done from outside the UK. I would probably ring Worldbridge and ask about this (paying 13 USD in the process) but then again, I may suffer a bit from being too pedantic... It's probably better to spend time concentrating on other documents and making sure they are all OK as I don't think the colour of ink will really count against you...


----------



## snowball1 (Jun 26, 2012)

The application is being submitted in New Zealand (my husband is due to land there in three hours) - he is from New Zealand and I am British. The application then gets sent to the Philippines processing hub.

I'm in the process of writing him a huge email of instructions as he doesn't as yet know there is a mistake on the form, part of which is a shopping list for the pens!

Oh dear, maybe just blue pen?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't stress too much (though we ALL did, so I have no room to talk). Provided you clearly mark where mistakes are (rule through them gently but obviously) and also clearly correct them, they won't cause you any problems. If the form does state to correct in particular colours, then follow that advice too, but otherwise just keep the corrections clear.


----------



## snowball1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you both so much. I'm going for red and blue - I can't imagine our application would be rejected on that (i hope!).

Unfortunately Worldbridge don't deal with the NZ applications.

Good luck ashkevron with your visa application, it certainly is a nerve racking time - we have all been in tears (my parents included) over details we are worried about.

I'd better finish my email to my husband and then it is out of our hands - we have done our best!
xx


----------

